# Hair & beauty wholsalers



## mandyt44 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, we have just moved to Cyprus & I am a beauty therapist & need to pick up a few more supplies, is there such thing as a hair & beauty wholesalers around??? We r near Liamassol but drive so don't mind traveling..
Many thanks


----------



## Woodruff (Mar 20, 2011)

mandyt44 said:


> Hi, we have just moved to Cyprus & I am a beauty therapist & need to pick up a few more supplies, is there such thing as a hair & beauty wholesalers around??? We r near Liamassol but drive so don't mind traveling..
> Many thanks


There is a place in Larnaca called Chris Paris that supplies all sorts for the trade, it's near by Mothercare.


----------

